# I mean



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rant alert :!: :!: :!:


Why do people keep saying "I mean" you never read it anywhere, I never use it, & the full phrase if correctly used would be "what I mean is" so irritating.

Rant completed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Or . . .

I was like, _"How are you today Kev?"_

*I was like*?????????????? Presumably they mean, "*I said* . . . . . "

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Whatever!!!!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

My personal bugbear is when ordering something, say, in a bar, people say "can I _GET_ a glass of wine" instead of "could I have..."

It's from America apparently:serious:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Obvissly. Innit. Awesome. Wicked. Totally. Hence why. I can rest assure you.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

The other one is: "yes, no" either say no or yes not both.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes, no, no, no what I meen loik


tony


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The most recent pet hate is " *SO* ". It's getting more prevalent
Maybe you haven't noticed it yet?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Am I bovvered ?


tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh for the days when "Gay" meant "Happy", and you could refer to a "black man" without upsetting a whole raft of do gooders who can't wait to to take offence by proxy!

Rant continues . . . . .

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog as a kid in the 50's was a black 'allsorts' and we called him ******, just like Guy Gibson's in the Dam Busters film, but now you can't use that as it is a derogatory term! It's only derogatory if used in that fashion. 

Robinson's Golliwogs, the list goes on.

Peter


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

autostratus said:


> The most recent pet hate is " *SO* ". It's getting more prevalent
> Maybe you haven't noticed it yet?


So, has anyone else noticed people using this irritating opening remark?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> ................... and you could refer to a "black man" without upsetting a whole raft of do gooders who can't wait to to take offence by proxy!
> 
> Rant continues . . . . .
> 
> Dave


Educate me on that one. I thought we could refer to people as black these days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill join in the Rant!

Stop saying "My Bad" WTF did that come from? Let me guess, America?

Here are some more that should be banned.

Touch base
Wait on instead of Wait for
24/7 ARGGHH!
leverage. Pronounced lev-er-ig rather than lee-ver -ig
Shopping cart instead of SHOPPING TROLLEY and while we are at it we do not have Flaming MALLS Either!!!
We have takeaways not "Take Out"
Heads up
Reach out to
You do the math (GRRRR!)
Going forward


The list goes on but I need a lie down now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> My personal bugbear is when ordering something, say, in a bar, people say "can I _GET_ a glass of wine" instead of "could I have..."
> 
> It's from America apparently:serious:


Which should be from the other side of the bar as "can I get you anything sir/madam"


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

People that when it should be people who.

People that drive cars, people that own pets know, people that know. "People that" is just wrong. 

The man that does this or that, the woman that does this or that. No, it's the man who does it and the woman who does it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

People who say Hi 5 if you have to do this insidious thing then it has to be spontaneous, also fist bumping FCS and again if it's announced first it's stupid, not right keen on all this man hugging and Mwah kissing, shake hands and snog the poor woman >


Zeb I thought "black man" was okay, did some arse move the goalpost yet again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can of worms > I opened one here didn't I  

Should of FFS Should HAVE

You're Joking me :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well kev I have to say you always set a good example.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Killed instead of Died, for example '117 people were killed when their aircraft crashed in bad weather....'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Well kev I have to say you always set a good example.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Now don't you go giving me a good rep, I have to maintain a certain style you know.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm fed up with "fed up of".


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh did I forget to say a good example of what.>>

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It also seems that 90% of people who die were 'heroes' 


tony


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

barryd said:


> Stop saying "My Bad" WTF did that come from? Let me guess, America?


Can't say I've heard that one Barry. What's it supposed to mean?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Baa Baa Black Sheep was banned, so presumably calling a tinted gentleman _"black"_ is just as insulting to him as to the sheep!! :surprise:

Chances are *he* won't object, specially if you don't complain when he calls you _"white". _It's the bloody do-gooders who stirred it all up.

Doesn't always work that way though. When I was in the day job I hosted a meeting and promoted myself to "_Tea Boy_". When someone preferred coffee, I said, _"Black or white?"_ - as you do!! When I got to a black colleague he stood up and said, very loudly, _"Surely you mean with or without milk?"_

Words did not fail me - but best not repeated here!! :wink2:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

chilly said:


> Can't say I've heard that one Barry. What's it supposed to mean?


My fault or my mistake.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it me, or has anyone else noted that a vast majority of dark coloured gents prefer to wear white.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I understand it's fine to say black: http://www.bbc.co.uk/1xtra/tx/coloured.shtml


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My father's pet hate was "Different to" when it should be "Different from".

My pet hate is "Me and the wife" when it should be "My wife and I".





.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could it be, I and my husband.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No.

'Er indoors and yours truly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me n our lass surely to be proper like innit.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Team building exercises, now what's that all about, a load of people from all different departments running around a field somewhere playing human size skittles or building some raft to cross a stream, and the fact you know damm well is going to sink the first time anyone weighing more than a couple of kilo's treads on it.

You could just imagine a load of Geordie ship builders back in the sixties doing that. 

"Eh Nobby fancy going on a team building exercise Friday, Ey I see yer in the Cat and Ferret at 3" 

M


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

chilly said:


> My personal bugbear is when ordering something, say, in a bar, people say "can I _GET_ a glass of wine" instead of "could I have..."
> 
> It's from America apparently:serious:


May I?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would rather have a *loose* tongue than lose my *tongue*!

Their, there, they're my dear!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You on the sherry pippin.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> I would rather have a *loose* tongue than lose my *tongue*!
> 
> Their, there, they're my dear!


Shouldn't that be

They're there with theirs my dear, as close as I could get to a similar sentence with the correct grammar >

Up here for thinking, down there for dancing


----------

